# Clomid and Nolva PCT Dose advice?



## skydivekid

Hi guys

Ive read here that its more effective to take both of these together for PCT?

Ive got Nolva but if the answer to the above is yes then i can get the clomid to.

Cycle : 5 weeks 20mg Dbol a day...was going to do 6 weeks but ive got some dates coming up and want to get through most of my PCT a little earlier now.

If i take 20mg of Nolva a day for three weeks, what dose of Clomid should I be adding?

If anyone would like to see my log to this cycle it is here;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/41083-stopping-cycle-short-manflu-advice-please.html

Apologies, it started life here as a question as you can see so its in the wrong place!

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Sylar

You may get other suggestions, but personally I would run:

Week 1: 100mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED

Week 2: 50mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED

Week 3: 50mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED

Week 4: 20mg Nolva ED


----------



## Mars

Sylar said:


> You may get other suggestions, but personally I would run:
> 
> Week 1: 100mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED
> 
> Week 2: 50mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED
> 
> Week 3: 50mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED
> 
> Week 4: 20mg Nolva ED


Me too. theoretically speaking.


----------



## drhighintensity

day 1 150mg clomid 60mg nolva

day 2-11 100mg clomid, 40mg nolva

day 12-21 50mg clomid, 20mg nolva.


----------



## skydivekid

Cheers guys....lot more pill popping to come then. Does it basically take a month then to restore the system?


----------



## hackskii

Oh man, more is not better, let me explain.

Just 100mg of clomid for 5 to 7 days doubles LH responce from the pituitary, and 20% to 50% increase in FSH.

Adding in more clomid, and tons of nolva will offer nothing in regards to an increase in LH and FSH responce.

There is a good reason for running nolva and clomid together, it seems that clomid over time will downregulate the GnRH receptors in the pituitary, running nolva actually upregulates the GnRH receptors.

So, running both will give you the best bang for your buck.

100mg of clomid for 21 days

20mg nolva for 30 days would be just fine, no need for more, it wont offer nothing else, but increas sides.


----------



## drhighintensity

only sides i got from nolva i took 100mg and felt like fainting for 30 mins. never will i do that again.


----------



## hackskii

A good reason to split the dose.

Some feel they get a bit girly on clomid, some do have vision problems due to clomid's toxcicity to the eyes, but that takes time, about 30 days for me is when I notice this.


----------



## Neuro

I'm in week 7 of this cycle

Week 1-12 Test-E 500mg/W (250mg Sunday 250mg Thursday)

Week 1-10 NANDROLONE DECANOATE (Deca) 400mg/W (200mg Sunday 200mg Thursday)

Week 1-12 Proviron 50mg/ED (25mg morning 25mg night)

Week 1-6 500iu HCG and from week 6 I'm running 2X500 iu HCG cause I've noticed a little atrophy

I Have both Clomid And Nolva what do you suggest about the dosage for PCT ?


----------



## hackskii

Well, that depends.

Deca is terribly supressive to me, but others not so.

I would have to run 100mg clomid for 30 days and 20mg nolva for 45 days, I would also need to run the HCG all the way through into PCT for the first week or so.


----------



## Neuro

ok.

Another Question..

I can find also Aromasin would this help for my PCT???


----------



## hackskii

Neuro said:


> ok.
> 
> Another Question..
> 
> I can find also Aromasin would this help for my PCT???


No.

How could it?

The SERMS do their job and do it well, that is why more wont be any better if you did 300mg clomid or 100mg clomid, the responce from the pituitary is doubling of LH, that is totally impressive all on its own.

Now if you asked if it would be a good idea for estrogen management during a cycle then absolutly.


----------



## Mars

Neuro said:


> ok.
> 
> Another Question..
> 
> I can find also Aromasin would this help for my PCT???


Iv;e read of ppl using an AI in PCT, though i don't know why.


----------



## hackskii

mars1960 said:


> Iv;e read of ppl using an AI in PCT, though i don't know why.


Me neither, not much aromitization going on when test levels are low, if anything maybe using an AI would help to lower SHBG where nolva can raise it, this may free up more bound test.....not sure.

I talked to my doctor buddy and he said I would not need it.


----------



## Mars

hackskii said:


> Me neither, not much aromitization going on when test levels are low, if anything maybe using an AI would help to lower SHBG where nolva can raise it, this may free up more bound test.....not sure.
> 
> I talked to my doctor buddy and he said I would not need it.


Thats what i thought, cheers you old geriatric


----------



## hackskii

lol


----------



## Sylar

hackskii said:


> maybe using an AI would help to lower SHBG where nolva can raise it, this may free up more bound test....


That's a very good point mate.

Wouldn't there be any oestrogen rebound if you ran an AI all the way through PCT with Nolva and Clomid though?


----------



## Neuro

mars1960 said:


> Iv;e read of ppl using an AI in PCT, though i don't know why.


me 2 that's why i asked


----------



## hackskii

Sylar said:


> That's a very good point mate.
> 
> Wouldn't there be any oestrogen rebound if you ran an AI all the way through PCT with Nolva and Clomid though?


Yah, there can be an estrogen rebound with SERMS as well as an AI, but the AI would be worse, and here is how it works.

You block estrogen (AI), once the body sees that there is a shortage of estrogen, the receptors become sensitive, once the anti-estrogen is stopped, estrogen will flood the receptors and bang sides from estrogen.

It is always a good idea to taper SERMS as well as AI's if you are not on cycle.


----------



## Sylar

That's what i was thinking..

The positives do not outweigh the potential negatives for me to try an AI with my PCT. I'd be interested in hearing some anecdotal evidence though..



mars1960 said:


> Iv;e read of ppl using an AI in PCT, though i don't know why.


You know anyone on this board who's done it Mars?


----------



## Mars

Sylar said:


> That's what i was thinking..
> 
> The positives do not outweigh the potential negatives for me to try an AI with my PCT. I'd be interested in hearing some anecdotal evidence though..
> 
> You know anyone on this board who's done it Mars?


Nope, i think were all far too sensible on here.

The clinical data seems to hold water for the theory behind it, but it's an extremely complex process, i need to do far more work before i can really form an opinion on the subject.


----------



## hackskii

ME TOO.......lol

Studies fog my mind.


----------



## Eddie234

Hi Guys sorry to add this to this blog but im struglling to start a new blog. just need some advice on clomid and nolva as not too sure how much or when i should start taking only because im hearing like several different things from different people so just need some clarity:

just done my last shot of a 11 week cycle, was my first cycle and was supposed to be 12 weeks but i just had enough as the side effect are just doing me over. my cycle was a bit screwed up too:

week 1-4 tes 250 2ml dec 250 1.5ml 2 jabs a week

week 4-5 tes 250 1ml dec 250 0.8ml 1 jabs a week

week 5-8 tes 250 2ml dec 250 1.5ml 2 jabs a week

week 8-11 tes 250 1ml dec 250 0.8ml 1 jabs a week

the reduction in the middle was cos i was ill and toward the end of the course was cos i just had enough of the side effects, headache, coundnt sleep, had a hard on all the time and want to have sex with every woman i look at even fat and old one lol dry skin, and when im not in the gym and knackered, in fact im at work now typing this and i just wana lie down on the floor and be left alone for a few hours, further more im on edge and could switch quite easy but i can control myself, plus im tonk so no1 ****s with me or trys to wind me up except for my woman but whos woman doesnt! its just done me! its my first time on gear, been training for 6 years and still put on just under a stone of muscel, 15.5stone and looking good so quite happy.

based on all that above how/ when and for how long should i take the Clomid and Nolva PCT i have the tabs, i only have Clomid and Nolva PCT i cant get any other ****, dont tell me about other stuff just tell me about this ****, just want to get it over and done with.

for the record yes i look great but **** this ****, first and last time for me!

im just hoping i havnt ****ed anything up internal


----------



## Mars

Eddie234 said:


> Hi Guys sorry to add this to this blog but im struglling to start a new blog. just need some advice on clomid and nolva as not too sure how much or when i should start taking only because im hearing like several different things from different people so just need some clarity:
> 
> just done my last shot of a 11 week cycle, was my first cycle and was supposed to be 12 weeks but i just had enough as the side effect are just doing me over. my cycle was a bit screwed up too:
> 
> week 1-4 tes 250 2ml dec 250 1.5ml 2 jabs a week
> 
> week 4-5 tes 250 1ml dec 250 0.8ml 1 jabs a week
> 
> week 5-8 tes 250 2ml dec 250 1.5ml 2 jabs a week
> 
> week 8-11 tes 250 1ml dec 250 0.8ml 1 jabs a week
> 
> the reduction in the middle was cos i was ill and toward the end of the course was cos i just had enough of the side effects, headache, coundnt sleep, had a hard on all the time and want to have sex with every woman i look at even fat and old one lol dry skin, and when im not in the gym and knackered, in fact im at work now typing this and i just wana lie down on the floor and be left alone for a few hours, further more im on edge and could switch quite easy but i can control myself, plus im tonk so no1 ****s with me or trys to wind me up except for my woman but whos woman doesnt! its just done me! its my first time on gear, been training for 6 years and still put on just under a stone of muscel, 15.5stone and looking good so quite happy.
> 
> based on all that above how/ when and for how long should i take the Clomid and Nolva PCT i have the tabs, i only have Clomid and Nolva PCT i cant get any other ****,* dont tell me about other stuff just tell me about this ****,* just want to get it over and done with.
> 
> for the record yes i look great but **** this ****, first and last time for me!
> 
> im just hoping i havnt ****ed anything up internal


Well we aren't getting off to a good start then are we mate.

So i'll tell you anyway: You need hCG.

But as you aren't going to bother to try and get any i suppose you only option would be to try Hacks PCT protocol.

3-4wks after your last jab start this:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/13764-here-docs-protocol-hpta-recovery.html


----------



## waxxy87

ok mate first time posting have no idea how to start a thread lol

16 weeks test e @500mg

feel considerably shut down no libido

pct nolvadex 20/20/20/20

 clomid 100/100/100/100

any thoughts


----------



## hackskii

waxxy87 said:


> ok mate first time posting have no idea how to start a thread lol
> 
> 16 weeks test e @500mg
> 
> feel considerably shut down no libido
> 
> pct nolvadex 20/20/20/20
> 
> clomid 100/100/100/100
> 
> any thoughts


Yah, I am assuming you did not use hCG.


----------



## sam1924

Hi guys,

is hcg essential for the pct?

I recently came of a 14 week cycle, am experiencing total shut down, no libido.

Have been taking Clomid 50gsm a day for past 7 days, little improvements.

Shall I take hcg now, is it advisablet and can I take it? if so how much?

And what about adding novadex?

Would really appreciate the advise of experience guys, especially hackskii


----------



## toxyuk

thread is from 2008 why dont you open a new thread?


----------



## wood4days

Hey guys quick question any help is greatful

I'm doing a 10 week cycle

week 1-10

500mg Test E

400mg Primo M E

what should my PCT look like?

Also do I need to use arimidex during cycle? And HCG 1 week after last last injection of Test E for 3 week?


----------



## Ajinkya

Clomid 50/50/50/50
Nolva 40/40/40/40


----------



## Ajinkya

wood4days said:


> Hey guys quick question any help is greatful
> 
> I'm doing a 10 week cycle
> 
> week 1-10
> 
> 500mg Test E
> 
> 400mg Primo M E
> 
> what should my PCT look like?
> 
> Also do I need to use arimidex during cycle? And HCG 1 week after last last injection of Test E for 3 week?


 adex @0.25mg eod,, adjust if needed.. 
DO 12 week cycle.. Test kicks in @ week 8 approx.
HCG i cnt help you brother


----------



## Ajinkya

sam1924 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is hcg essential for the pct?
> 
> I recently came of a 14 week cycle, am experiencing total shut down, no libido.
> 
> Have been taking Clomid 50gsm a day for past 7 days, little improvements.
> 
> Shall I take hcg now, is it advisablet and can I take it? if so how much?
> 
> And what about adding novadex?
> 
> Would really appreciate the advise of experience guys, especially hackskii


 HCG should hve been tken throughout the cycle..
Pct add nolvda @ 40mg ed
hope someone helps you if hcg should be taken now.. i really dont know


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Dont take hcg with clomid and nolva, start hcg 3 weeks before you start pct


----------



## never-say-never

Sylar said:


> You may get other suggestions, but personally I would run:
> 
> Week 1: 100mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED
> 
> Week 2: 50mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED
> 
> Week 3: 50mg Clomid / 20mg Nolva ED
> 
> Week 4: 20mg Nolva ED


 looks solid to me...


----------

